# Next AG mod?



## heavyiron (Jun 2, 2012)

Who do you guys like for an AG mod and why?


----------



## gixxermaniak (Jun 2, 2012)

Me because in not a fucken Jew fag.......


















J/k azza should take it


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2012)

Withoutrulers or Siluha


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone fun but professional when needed to b


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 2, 2012)

Me


----------



## charley (Jun 2, 2012)

Secdrl.................


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Someone fun but professional when needed to b



negged


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 2, 2012)

bigben


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone sensetive, who can listen and work problems out for us... and to wipe our asses after we've shit.

Thats the mod i want


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 2, 2012)

I nominate myself and withoutrules, because this place needs a true Jew with some power around.  Not another wannabe cheap ass with no sense of humor.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ Please no Joo's


----------



## weakback (Jun 2, 2012)

I vote for little guy because he claims to have a monster stick!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 2, 2012)

Plus I promise to share an awesome brisket and matzah ball recipe with the Capt'n.


He's gonna be so happy.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 2, 2012)

Withoutrulers or Overburdoned


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

GFR.

Or withoutrulers.

Also, the _Jewier_ the better.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

On the subject of potential new mods, I nominate Anabolic5150 without reservation.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> On the subject of potential new mods, I nominate Anabolic5150 without reservation.




Not sure AG is the place.. but I agree that Anabolic would be a stellar Moderator!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 2, 2012)

Vibrant.. He lives in here anyway.. might as well give him power over the kingdom!!


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 2, 2012)

Forgot it was for AG... toss Colochine in there too.


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> GFR.
> 
> Or withoutrulers.
> 
> Also, the _Jewier_ the better.



This^^^

You dumb ducks don't know how good you had it with gfr. Yes, he was arrogant, Psychopathic, complete douche, an alcoholic, downright sadistic at times but he was much smarter than some of you give him credit for. Yes he overstepped his boundaries, so just give him restricted access to be able to post only in this section.

Without rulers should be made a mod instantly. I swear he has the IQ of an evil genius, the vocabulary of someone that lives in a library, he is the greatest philosopher I've seen on this site, all of his posts provoke deep thought even the simple ones line plop, he's an anarchist, all hail without rulers


----------



## Rednack (Jun 2, 2012)

Me...


Because i don't give a good goddamm what any of you think...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2012)

Silver_back


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 2, 2012)

Obviously, otherwise you would put a shirt on.


----------



## Rednack (Jun 2, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Obviously, otherwise you would put a shirt on.



Don't hate the player sport, hate the game..


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 2, 2012)

WR aka little monkey with pistol ftw


----------



## squigader (Jun 2, 2012)

Withoutrulers. Easy.

The man is intelligent, astute, and comfortable as part of the crap-slinging that is AG without getting personal.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Don't hate the player sport, hate the game..



I would have negged for that comment if I was you...


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 2, 2012)

weakback said:


> I vote for little guy because he claims to have a monster stick!



Negged.
Withoutrulers without question.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

we def need a blatant ass kisser to replace the only rebel with a soul



oh and please....more mods who dont work out


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

withoutrulers!

A little insane, a disgusting imagination, an ability to confuse most IM members with his lexicon, and of course, an addiction to porn and poop.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 2, 2012)

withoutrulers gets my vote. He is articulate, has a great sense of humor and is not afraid to attack without notice.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 2, 2012)

Nominating yourself isn't allowed 


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> we def need a blatant ass kisser to replace the only rebel with a soul
> 
> 
> 
> oh and please....more mods who dont work out


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 2, 2012)

I vote for PITT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

i wouldnt want to be associated with the mods here
im not capable of spewing bullshit i dont beleive in


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *i wouldnt want to be associated with the mods here*
> im not capable of spewing bullshit i dont beleive in



Trust me, _you're not._


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Trust me, _you're not._



It's amazing how much time he spends here, yet he hates the place so much...


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> It's amazing how much time he spends here, *yet he hates the place so much...*



Pretty clear he doesn't hate this place at all. Suspect what he hates _is himself. 
_
His shitty attitude has probably gotten him into more jams or simple discontent than he'd care to own up to.

Katt Williams- Haters - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> we def need a blatant ass kisser to replace the only rebel with a soul
> 
> 
> 
> oh and please....more mods who dont work out



SFW and I are rebels without souls.... Close enough? 

Anywho, I say fuck anyone else. Bring back GFR when things settle down. He's OG AG


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL AT The two BUTt HURT MODS Crying wiTHOUt evEN there bitch nAmes being meNTIONED


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Trust me, _you're not._



You have NOTHING IN coMMON WITH ANYONE involvED in pHysicaLIty
YOU are A CLOSET homosexual geeK
SO
what arE YOu doing herE


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> LOL AT The two BUTt HURT MODS Crying wiTHOUt evEN there bitch nAmes being meNTIONED



*their*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> It's amazing how much time he spends here, yet he hates the place so much...



OH LOOK
NAMELESS
Faceless mod who contributes nothing
if YOU NEVER POSTED ANOTHER SINGLE CRYBAby post NO ONE WOULD NOTICE
YOU ARE BORINg
insignificant


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 2, 2012)

If we cant have GFR back, than siluha, withoutrulers, or little wing. The seem to be the most twisted and least offended.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> OH LOOK
> NAMELESS
> Faceless mod who contributes nothing
> if YOU NEVER POSTED ANOTHER SINGLE CRYBAby post NO ONE WOULD NOTICE
> ...



you've already said this before.  I have pics of myself up, and one of them actually has my face in it.  I'm sorry, but I'm not going to give you nude pics of myself.  Ya know why?  Because I don't care about your physique and I don't need to compare myself to you or anyone else here.  I don't need approval from you because I'm not insecure.  It seems a little childish to compare who has better abs.  I could put up a pic of a naked guy and say it's me, would that make you feel better?


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a feeling this thread will soon turn into an efight


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I have a feeling this thread will soon turn into an efight



what tipped you off?  insecure cyber bully?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 2, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> If we cant have GFR back, than siluha, withoutrulers, or little wing. The seem to be the most twisted and least offended.



I have much respect for LW and would certainly take her to pound town, but I've seen her get emotional and offended.


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

Exphyss please post a nude pic. Make sure the random guy isn't too hung so its more believable.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's final, Withoutrulers wins.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Exphyss please post a nude pic. Make sure the random guy isn't too hung so its more believable.



How did you know I have a very average penis?


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I have a feeling this thread will soon turn into an efight



Doesn't it normally when KOS gets involved?


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> what tipped you off?  insecure cyber bully?



Nah dog, I just saw a couple butt hurt mods attack for no reason


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> what tipped you off?  Insecure cyber bully?



yeah if i dont like you or curt james im insecure


wtf


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 2, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I have much respect for LW and would certainly take her to pound town, but I've seen her get emotional and offended.


I'm not normally on here that much, but all the drama lately got me glued. So those are my picks based on what I noticed.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

vibrant said:


> nah dog, i just saw a couple butt hurt mods attack for no reason



so i mentioned them in my post about not wanting to be a mod?

It was mentioned i nominated myself
i clarified why i would never want to be a mod here

then they tried to dog pile me



yeah...all me


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Silver_back




I thought your jewness reigned suprememe in here?


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah if i dont like you or curt james im insecure
> 
> 
> wtf


you do have the thinnest skin here. I think you would start banning people for nothing. You were the only person to negged me in 2 years and it was over a comment I made to Ben so clearly you're a poor judgement of character.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

ben had me fooled


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ben had me fooled



i dont neg or rep people much anymore

people cry about it...i looked at the neg as a dislike button


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

oh and i would never ban anyone but eddie
banning is stupid
i dont beleive in censorship
its pussy shit
unamerican


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ben had me fooled


I think in reality Ben fooled himself, I blame it on hip hop music and gangster rap.


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so i mentioned them in my post about not wanting to be a mod?
> 
> It was mentioned i nominated myself
> i clarified why i would never want to be a mod here
> ...



I didn't mention your name. 

look at it this way, even when someone dog piles on you, why do you give a shit what they say?

Do you give a shit when I say something? because I know you don't think highly of me cause I don't post pics(I do post boobie pics though, any requests?)


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 2, 2012)

Withoutrulers has a ton of support...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I didn't mention your name.
> 
> look at it this way, even when someone dog piles on you, why do you give a shit what they say?
> 
> Do you give a shit when I say something? because I know you don't think highly of me cause I don't post pics(I do post boobie pics though, any requests?)



salma , halle berry, sophie howard


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I think in reality Ben fooled himself, I blame it on hip hop music and gangster rap.



i noticed he wasnt the kind of guy i would speak to in person when i got him on facebook....wigger shit everywhere in his pics
he would only train when on free gear


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 2, 2012)

My innocent little joke of a comment started this?  Finally


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so i mentioned them in my post about not wanting to be a mod?
> 
> It was mentioned i nominated myself
> i clarified why i would never want to be a mod here
> ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Withoutrulers has a ton of support...



Yes he does.   My concern though is he would quit posting as much if he became a MOD.   He's one funny mother fucker.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I didn't mention your name.
> 
> look at it this way, even when someone dog piles on you, why do you give a shit what they say?
> 
> Do you give a shit when I say something? because I know you don't think highly of me cause I don't post pics(I do post boobie pics though, any requests?)


I prefer your avatar over siluha's


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 2, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes he does. My concern though is he would quit posting as much if he became a MOD. He's one funny mother fucker.


I agree, he needs to comment more, hes hilaraous


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes he does.   My concern though is he would quit posting as much if he became a MOD.   He's one funny mother fucker.



yeah, that's a concern. I wouldn't want rulers to change. Im also not sure if he would want to be in political power here, after all he is an anarchist....


oh and boobie pics coming up.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> oh and boobie pics coming up.



what the fuck is the hold up?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 2, 2012)

Withoutrulers...


....would have thrown out ExLe as well, but he disappeared


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

salma for kos:


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jun 2, 2012)

How about vibrant being the mod. We all know he's straight up.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> yeah, that's a concern. I wouldn't want rulers to change. Im also not sure if he would want to be in political power here, after all he is an anarchist....
> 
> 
> oh and boobie pics coming up.


Vibrant can almost read my mind here. I'm philosophically opposed to  being in charge. Don't know how much actual power the position entails, but I would feel pretty hypocritical taking any position of authority. I appreciate all the support, but you all should get someone who wants the position.
I wouldn't have thrown out Exle, I'm not sure why anyone would. Old dude had tranny pics on lock.





P.s. my vote would be Vibrant for effective leader, or KOS for dramatic and comedic value.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Vibrant can almost read my mind here. I'm philosophically opposed to  being in charge. Don't know how much actual power the position entails, but I would feel pretty hypocritical taking any position of authority. I appreciate all the support, but you all should get someone who wants the position.
> I wouldn't have thrown out Exle, I'm not sure why anyone would. Old dude had tranny pics on lock.



I'm sorry bro, but you're the most qualified.  you don't have to be authority in ag, you just have to be funny and sick in the head.  2 things of which you are!  no offense of course.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 2, 2012)

more mods


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 2, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I wouldn't have thrown out Exle, I'm not sure why anyone would. Old dude had tranny pics on lock.



I was just going off of all the p0rn threads?


----------



## Watson (Jun 2, 2012)

siluha AND azza, ag would be threadless!


----------



## Watson (Jun 2, 2012)

on a serious note, WOR for mod

hes a cunny and cupid stunt!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 2, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Vibrant can almost read my mind here. I'm philosophically opposed to  being in charge. Don't know how much actual power the position entails, but I would feel pretty hypocritical taking any position of authority. I appreciate all the support, but you all should get someone who wants the position.
> I wouldn't have thrown out Exle, I'm not sure why anyone would. Old dude had tranny pics on lock.
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm  KOS


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 2, 2012)

Vibrant over kos


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Hmmmmmm  KOS



This scares me that you'd even consider it lol.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

WE all know WR is the most qualified.  Imagine how perverted and disgusting the team of captn, SFW, and WR would be.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 2, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> This scares me that you'd even consider it lol.



AG is a special forum that needs special leaders. KOS has the right kind of hate for the job.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> WE all know WR is the most qualified.  Imagine how perverted and disgusting the team of captn, SFW, and WR would be.


That's actually a good point. Plus the DRSE pretty much has full reign over the AG. Next step the white house


----------



## Watson (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ just accept ur going to be pushed into the job it looks like lmao


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd vote the drse into the white office. LEGAL GEARZ AND PROSTITUTION!!!


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 2, 2012)

Where can i get sum Jin's ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> more mods



Ronny and Azza would shit themselves if KOS got the job


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 2, 2012)

Anything Goes shouldn't even have MOD's... it's *Anything Goes *duh !


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Where can i get sum Jin's ?


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2012)

Did withoutrulers win yet? He has the most votes.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> AG is a special forum that needs special leaders. KOS has the right kind of hate for the job.



Yes he does, problem is though I don't think he could remain neutral if someone crossed him. AG is AG, but I feel there shouldn't be a MOD who would let their personal vendetta get in the way of them doing their job the way its supposed to be done. Case in point: GFR and Ben. We don't need a repeat of that. 

My vote goes to WR or Vibrant as they both have what it takes and I feel both could be fair if the occasion called for it.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

SFW said:


> Did withoutrulers win yet? He has the most votes.



Yes, he has won.  We all agree.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll do it, but reluctantly. Maybe just a trial run to see what responsibilities are required of the job. That is if I'm chosen.


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 2, 2012)

place is about to get shitty…..


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> place is about to get shitty…..



That already happened when you decided to spread your butt cheeks on camera.


----------



## Deity (Jun 2, 2012)

Without rulers


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 2, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I'll do it, but reluctantly. Maybe just a trial run to see what responsibilities are required of the job. That is if I'm chosen.



Somebody must have told you about all of the free gears you'll be eligible for now with such a status.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Somebody must have told you about all of the free gears you'll be eligible for now with such a status.



Mod on one of the largest bbing forums in the world=lots of perks.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck ag.....I'm going to take some bong hits


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Fuck ag.....I'm going to take some bong hits



Me too.  Some good ol home grown blue dream!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2012)

If I end up getting on with the union I'm applying for, I'm never gonna be able to smoke again. They do hair follicle tests for they're contracts. FML


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2012)

Unions = mafia


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2012)

NoCal Purps goin' here.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> NoCal Purps goin' here.



Mine are NorCal as well.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> If I end up getting on with the union I'm applying for, I'm never gonna be able to smoke again. They do hair follicle tests for they're contracts. FML



Jesus!  I hope it pays well.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 2, 2012)

I vote for KOS.

And I'm smoking reggie.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Unions = mafia


Now you know my dark secret. JK The real gangsters are the corporations these unions do business with. All the union jobs up here pay out the ass. The do paid training, there are all kinds of classes you can take during down time to further your working repertoire. Not all of the jobs require follicle testing, just the best paying jobs do. It's a worth while sacrifice to give up the buds, for a little while.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 2, 2012)

White widow/purp haze cross breed... you all know your gearz but ole coolhand got the lock on cannabis. Wha Wha ?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2012)

Pickin' up some Afgoo next week. Med. MJ is no joke mah good kniggs..


----------



## seyone (Jun 2, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


>



I love Nile.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2012)

Brain dead low-vibe stoner queers. 

Got me a script of duramine 30mg


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Brain dead low-vibe stoner queers.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 2, 2012)

I vote kos.  We know he doesn't use the diet or training sections.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Brain dead low-vibe stoner queers.
> 
> Got me a script of duramine 30mg



I'm merely following doctors orders. 3 lbs a year.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Pickin' up some Afgoo next week. Med. MJ is no joke mah good kniggs..



Magnolia Wellness was cool until the fags on the Orangevale city council kicked them out of town.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Magnolia Wellness was cool until the fags on the Orangevale city council kicked them out of town.



Yep.  Blows.  I got connects to da good Med. MJ so no worries.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you have the connect to good medical blow?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2012)

Pharma grade meth? That's the blue crystals


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 3, 2012)

WP's meth is G2G


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 3, 2012)

i should be MOD, i start the campaign trail today, i have shown that i am brave, fit not fat, up for any challenge, witty, outlandish, controversial, winner of e-fights, never back down, humble, intellectual, cute anus, fuck i could go on all night and i am a complete nutter so i am over qualified...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i should be mod, i start the campaign trail today, i have shown that i am brave, fit not fat, up for any challenge, witty, outlandish, controversial, winner of e-fights, never back down, humble, intellectual, cute anus, fuck i could go on all night and i am a complete nutter so i am over qualified...



stfu


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 3, 2012)

withoutrulers should be mod, he is the truth.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> withoutrulers should be mod, he is the truth.



If all goes well he may be pozzed by dawn


----------



## Watson (Jun 3, 2012)

i think before wor is approved to be a mod, he should post 2 pics, 1 to prove he works out, 2nd is a cawk pic


----------



## Rednack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bottom line, I'd make good Mod..


----------



## colochine (Jun 3, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Do you have the connect to good medical blow?



Looking for this aswell...inbox me niggas!!


----------



## Watson (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jun 3, 2012)

Anybody that nominates themselves should be banned by the new mod.


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 3, 2012)

In no particular order:

Reddog
Withoutrulers
Vibrant
LW


----------



## Rednack (Jun 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Anybody that nominates themselves should be banned by the new mod.



That's rich...
what was your cut on the lucky7 deal?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> That's rich...
> what was your cut on the lucky7 deal?



That's a low blow, vibrant is the one dude I honestly feel bad for in that whole mess.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Withoutrulers has a ton of support...



This


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 3, 2012)

first thing the new king has to do is ban azza...the people has spoken


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2012)

if i can at least temp ban azza ill do it


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> This^^^
> 
> You dumb ducks don't know how good you had it with gfr. Yes, he was arrogant, Psychopathic, complete douche, an alcoholic, downright sadistic at times but he was much smarter than some of you give him credit for. Yes he overstepped his boundaries, so just give him restricted access to be able to post only in this section.
> 
> Without rulers should be made a mod instantly. I swear he has the IQ of an evil genius, the vocabulary of someone that lives in a library, he is the greatest philosopher I've seen on this site, all of his posts provoke deep thought even the simple ones line plop, he's an anarchist, all hail without rulers



He is the sharpest tool in the Tijuana Tool Shed.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Withoutrulers has my vote that guy is hilarious...


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Bottom line, I'd make good Mod..



negged.

your an obese old man withers.....

You belong in an HCG online fat loss forum.


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 3, 2012)

my finger hurts from all this scrolling....


----------



## Rednack (Jun 3, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> my finger hurts from all this scrolling....



stick it up your butthole for a minute then insert it in your mouth until it feels better..


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> stick it up your butthole for a minute then insert it in your mouth until it feels better..



recharging.


----------



## secdrl (Jun 3, 2012)

How about another Aussie with short spandex shorts? They always seem to do good work.


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That's a low blow, vibrant is the one dude I honestly feel bad for in that whole mess.



i dont, he should have known better……..


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i dont, he should have known better……..




after hearing your funny accent, I can't take anything you say seriously.....


----------



## Rednack (Jun 3, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> after day dreaming about your butthole everytime i try to read your post, i can't take anything you say seriously.....



ok......


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 3, 2012)

Obviously STFU needs to be MOD...he's bigger than Ronnie C. and tells it how it is...BIATCH

but seriously, nominate a mod with some actual size...unlike half these faggots who just like to creep


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 3, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Reddog
> Withoutrulers
> ...





Ummmm Last name ever,
first name greatest,
like a sprained ankle boy I ain???t nothing to play with, ​

​


----------



## Watson (Jun 3, 2012)

withoutrulers puts out on first dates!


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 3, 2012)

if i am not made mod by noon today, i am leaving, dont make me tell you again???.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> if i am not made mod by noon today, i am leaving, dont make me tell you again….



you are known for breaking your word


----------



## Rednack (Jun 3, 2012)

withoutrulers has the prettiest cawk..imo


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are known for breaking your word



you are known for being fat...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you are known for being fat...


you too
but tiny


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 3, 2012)

you are not good at this, go fuck your wife cumstain….


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> if i am not made mod by noon today, i am leaving, dont make me tell you again….


Oh shit you guys, get this guy a mod spot quick!!


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Oh shit you guys, get this guy a mod spot quick!!



you must quit the run for the mod spot now, due to sexual relations with a turd...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you are not good at this, go fuck your wife cumstain….[/QUwould love to


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 3, 2012)

dont quote quotes, you confuse yourself………stop hating and start losing weight, learn your macros, go keto, liposuction, gastric band, run behind a bus while tied to bumper…..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> dont quote quotes, you confuse yourself………stop hating and start losing weight, learn your macros, go keto, liposuction, gastric band, run behind a bus while tied to bumper…..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 3, 2012)

KOS, shut up already...

your insecurities keep showing...you feel the need to post pictures of other members to help them forget that the REAL pathetic person is you...a fat piece of lard. You've cycled and you are still a joke...your whole life is a joke......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> kos, shut up already...
> 
> Your insecurities keep showing...you feel the need to post pictures of other members to help them forget that the real pathetic person is you...a fat piece of lard. You've cycled and you are still a joke...your whole life is a joke......



you are a massive abuser of drugs....absolutely riddled with acne...disgusting acne everywhere
you with live with cats....andare 180 pounds
you cant go 5 post without talking about me


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 4, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> If I end up getting on with the union I'm applying for, I'm never gonna be able to smoke again. They do hair follicle tests for they're contracts. FML


I get all the tests, they take a big clump of hair from you scalp too. shit stays in your hair for months.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2012)

why am i not mod yet?


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why am i not mod yet?




too fat...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> too fat...


must be why they wont make you mod too


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 4, 2012)

Azza & KOS...  let's end all this right now...each of you post a cawk pic... biggest cawk is the winner...(I might love Cawk)


----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2012)

Prince needs to make a new section, in that section stfuandlift, KOS and azza are mods, 4 years later 0 threads.....they would just delete each others shit


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 4, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


>


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2012)

Silver_back would make an excellent Mod


Or.. withoutrulers


----------



## XYZ (Jun 4, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> AG is a special forum that needs special leaders. KOS has the right kind of hate for the job.




If that is the case we need GFR back.

Anyone can say what they want about him, but, he was the best for AG.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Silver_back would make an excellent Mod
> 
> 
> Or.. withoutrulers




who the fuck is Silver-Back


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> who the fuck is Silver-Back




Silver_Back aka Saney.. Best Ever AG member


----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2012)

Who does more work for IM than Ichigo.......this guy has a good heart....    [The best pics ever ]


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 4, 2012)

KOS = Alpha Mod Outlaw. GICH!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 4, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> someone fun but professional when needed to b




 gfr?


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/165028-saney-ag-mod.html


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The guy that talks about poop all the time.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2012)

aries1 said:


> the guy that talks about poop all the time.



yeah


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 4, 2012)

I want WOR as a goddamn mod.... He loves poo and let's face it AG is full of shit


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 4, 2012)

how about bigbenj2


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 4, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> how about bigbenj2




That would be great!!! We would all fall for another Ponzi


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 4, 2012)

Littlewing or KOS.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 4, 2012)

Withoutrulers hands down....fuck the rest


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 4, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Withoutrulers hands down....fuck the rest



There is a new thread to vote. It's WOR or SB at this point.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 4, 2012)

silverback!    We need at least one ghey mod in AG!


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 4, 2012)

VOTE HERE:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/165078-new-mod-poll-vote.html


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2012)

please don't ever make me a mod. i come here to play not work and you'd all get subjected to random naked line ups... and other evil things. fights might have to be settled in cage matches to the death etc. i can be very moody n some of my moods are just plain crazy. ag contests would be best male strip tease. 


wor or silverback man how can we choose?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2012)

KOS, saney or WOR would all be good choices for different reasons


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> KOS, saney or WOR would all be good choices for different reasons



Agreed. Unlike voting on who is going to run our country, we actually have excellent candidates for AG mod.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, so noone is gonna vote for Jesus? *A PLAGUE ON YOUR HOUSES!!!*


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 5, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Ok, so noone is gonna vote for Jesus? *A PLAGUE ON YOUR HOUSES!!!*



Too many Jews. They already killed him once, Jesus should probably stay out of this for his own safety.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2012)

Jesus has my vote


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2012)

To bad dgg isn't back!!!


----------



## Watson (Jun 5, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Ok, so noone is gonna vote for Jesus? *A PLAGUE ON YOUR HOUSES!!!*



a jihad on jesus!!!!!!!!

may the prophet bless u this day


----------

